

Ask HN: What are 5 traits/skills in a great developer evangelist? - cblock811

Hiring a developer evangelist seems like trying to find a pegasus.  Other than generic traits like communication skills and 5-10yrs programming experience, what do you think makes a truly great developer evangelist? Any specific examples of people?
======
ceekay
1\. Should have built developer tools such as compilers, SDKs of some sort,
analyzers ..etc. 2\. Should have demonstrated experience helping developers -
stackoverflow, github, quora 3\. Should have a product sensibility and empathy
for fellow developers 4\. Should be able to quickly suggest improvements to
commonly used compilers / languages / analysis tools 5\. Should be passionate
about making life better for developers in general

~~~
cblock811
Thank you for the insights :)

------
murtza
Jonathan LeBlanc of PayPal, Rob Spectre of Twilio, and Neil Mansilla of
Mashery are examples of great developer evangelists.

Here is a list of interview questions to ask a developer evangelist candidate:

[https://github.com/MurtzaM/Developer-Evangelist-Interview-
Qu...](https://github.com/MurtzaM/Developer-Evangelist-Interview-Questions)

~~~
cblock811
Great reference. Thanks for the link!

